# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Kontroll dhe menaxhim i memories

## benseven11

Per te pare situaten e memorjes ne Hardriverat C,D,FloppyA dhe CD Burner disk  ne windows XP ndiqet kjo rruge e thjeshte
ne ekran ben right click te ikona my computer dhe klikon open
ketu ben nje click te ikona e Floppy Adhe ajo( behet highlight )kthehet ne blu.shtyp ne tastjere butonin ctrl dhe e mban te shtypur me maus vazhdo te besh klick vetem nje here te ikona e C,D,E dhe te gjitha jane kthyer ne blu e leshon butonin ctrl dhe duke e mbajtur mausin te zona blu klikon me te djathte dhe zgjidh te menuja properties klikon ne properties dhe te dritarja qe del i keni te gjitha driverat me paraqitje grafike per memorjen e lire dhe te zene.Per te kontrolluar me mire perdorimin e memorjes Ram te cfaredo lloj tipi sdr ddr dhe evituar humbjet e memorjes(memory leaks) gje qe shfaqet qarte edhe ne ngrirjen e ekranit (crashes) si shkak dhe qe te detyron ti besh kompjuterit 
rindezje(reboot) mund te beni download Rampage program i cili automatikisht  krijon memorje te lire.mund ta gjeni ne kete faqehttp://www.jfitz.com/software/RAMpage/RAMpage_FAQS.html
pasi eshte shkarkuar programit i behet konfiguracion dhe ndryshimet persa i takon nivelit kritik me te ulet te memorjes 10mb dhe nivelit me te larte te memorjes 210 nqs ke memorje 256mb
 dmth kur memorja e lire ne ram bie fjala vjen ne nivelin 10 mb atehere Programi nderhyn automatikisht dhe liron memorjen  
duke tentuar te arrije ne nivelin maximal 210 programi eshte shume i thjeshte per tu perdorur eshte mire te konfigurohet qe ne start up qe te ngarkohet qe te jete aktiv si program sa hap kompjuterin.Programi rri ne system tray dhe e ben punen automatikisht nuk ke me probleme me ngrirje te figures dhe rindezje si dhe harxhon shume pak burime te systemit

----------


## benseven11

Shkarkimi i programit rampage eshte ne kete faqe
http://www.jfitz.com/RAMpage/index.html

----------


## ChuChu

Faleminderit Benseven11, ndihma juaj ishte teper e vlefshme.

lulediellza  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Pa problem ,telutem

----------

